# humminbird vs lowrance



## vulcancruiser95

was looking at either humminbird 788c1 or lowrance hds-5.
Any opinion on who makes a better product lowrance, or humminbird?
Is high definition that much better?
anyone know if i will need to buy transducer with these, i have been told that they come with them and others have told me everything is extra.

Since i am using an old Zercom marine z160 that came with the boat, i figure either one would be an upgrade.


----------



## Papascott

Both are great units. Both are available either with or without a ducer. The only thing that would take a bird over lowrance is customer service and recent quality control with lowrance has been sub par to put it nicely.

Scott


----------



## BHAPPY

I don't believe i have heard as much complaints from the hummingbird users. I personally bought a lowrance hd-5 last year...it works good but still have some problems with it...especially reading fish while im motoring...maybe it is an error in the way it was installed though.....as has been stated once and will be again--the customer service at lowrance is horrible


----------



## mossboss

I'll never buy lowrance or eagle products ever again.I spent $450 on a color eagle 14 months ago.It powers on in the middle of the night and is not working right.After 2 hours on the phone yesterday they offered to sell me a new one for $250 including shipping.Its 2 months out of warranty.I sent in the warranty card for both units I own and its funny they have no record of me in there system. DONT SUPPORT BUSINESSES LIKE THIS! MADE IN MEXICO CRAP!!


----------



## vulcancruiser95

i keep hearing complaints about lowrance. Going with humminbird. But now wondering if i should get a side scan


----------



## ohiojmj

I've been debating bewtween the HB 788CI or the Garmin 531S, but I'm going for the HB when the tax return comes. I've had problems with my Eagle and have friends with troubles witt new/newer Lowrance models, so Lowrance/Eagle never made it on my list.


----------



## Shortdrift

I had the "Lowrance Service Experience" and it convinced me that I'll not purchase their product again. Cannot believe that you can spend $1800 on a product and have to try for four weeks to get in touch with someone at Lowrance. Their online assistance is just as bad as I waited nine days for a no help reply. Lowrance was (still is?) having problems with their transducers leaking and failing on a fairly regular rate. Mine failed at fifteen months.
I looked at the new Hummingbird units last weekend at Bass Pro and they seem impressive. I want to go out and see them in action on the lake prior to purchasing one. The older Birds I used were very slow on GPS position update but the sonar was very good. Might go back to two separate units with Sonar as a Hummingbird and GPS as Garmin.


----------



## CarpetBagger

All i hear are good things about Hummingbird...These are not the old $100 POS units you used to buy years ago, they are very competitive with garmin, lowrance, and I feel they put forth a very good product. Why they stuck with the Hummingbird name, Ill never know...

Real easy way to see how good a piece of electronics is, is to see how long it lasts prior to the manufacturer changing it. Lowrance changes designs, power, NMEA colors almost every 2 years and markets it to death. While im sure their products work, and many people own them, I personally dont want to have anything to do with them. The customer service issue used to never exhist, but apparently they think they are the only game in town anymore, when infact you have more quality choices in the marine electronics field now than ever. Most are very competetive in price too...

Furuno, Raymarine, Simrad, Standard, Si-Tex, Garmin all sit mighty high on my list of standards. I have had great luck with my Furuno Fishfinder and Garmin GPS that I will continue to buy them as I need them.


----------



## vulcancruiser95

also for anyone looking i read on another forum to goto jandhproducts.com... i looked and there prices are better than anyone else i found


----------



## chillerfish

Vulcun; Go with the Side Imaging - you will not regret it!! It is awsome to see whats actually down there.


----------



## Workdog

CarpetBagger said:


> Furuno, Raymarine, Simrad, Standard, Si-Tex, Garmin all sit mighty high on my list of standards. I have had great luck with my Furuno Fishfinder and Garmin GPS that I will continue to buy them as I need them.


For what it's worth, I would point out that Simrad is owned by Navico, as is Lowrance. If you don't like Lowrance's "cuss" service, You probably won't like Simrad's either (I think corporate Navico bean counters drives a lot of the problems with those companies). This surprised me, but Si-Tex is apparently also having big problems. Electronics breaking down frequently (particularly due to moisture problems in their supposedly "water proof" cases. Water/moisture leaks in around the key buttons and trashes the circuit boards. Garmin still has a rep for less than top of the line sonar (but excellent GPS's). Raymarine has a good looking lineup; lots of networkable choices and options. More expensive than Lowrance for sure, but not as high as Furuno (still the gold standard in sonars).


----------



## vulcancruiser95

i know my wife will have a fit but due to working 7 days a week for the last month and a half i have managed to put away enough to buy the humminbird 898c si. it has all the benifits of the HB 900 and 1100 series with a smaller screen. the only problem is the 898 wont be out til march, being a new model this year.


----------



## fishingguy

Anyone have a Humminbird 737 gps enabled? If so, how is the chartplotter?


----------



## Papascott

Shortdrift said:


> I had the "Lowrance Service Experience" and it convinced me that I'll not purchase their product again. Cannot believe that you can spend $1800 on a product and have to try for four weeks to get in touch with someone at Lowrance. Their online assistance is just as bad as I waited nine days for a no help reply. Lowrance was (still is?) having problems with their transducers leaking and failing on a fairly regular rate. Mine failed at fifteen months.
> I looked at the new Hummingbird units last weekend at Bass Pro and they seem impressive. I want to go out and see them in action on the lake prior to purchasing one. The older Birds I used were very slow on GPS position update but the sonar was very good. Might go back to two separate units with Sonar as a Hummingbird and GPS as Garmin.


Ron, I am going to rig my new boat with birds, 90% sure I am going with birds. Get ahold of me after ice out and you can test them out and jig up some April eyes at the same time. 

Scott


----------



## Shortdrift

Papascott said:


> Ron, I am going to rig my new boat with birds, 90% sure I am going with birds. Get ahold of me after ice out and you can test them out and jig up some April eyes at the same time.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the offer. I will definitely take you up on that. Also look forward to fishing out of the new rig. Hope we get an early thaw but right now it is questionable.

Ron


----------



## eyeangler1

I
I've had Lowrance products and had problems a couple times recently and am now researching a new finder. I've settled on the Humminbird 778 (I have a separate Garmin GPS). The Lowrance units scare the heck outa me with all the reports of their service department.


----------



## GMRcatman

I just went with the 1197cSI. I will have it mounted by the weekend and hope to get it out on the water soon. As I learn more about it I will post info. Also, if anyone wants to see this in action feel free to let me know. I would like to get/give any help I can on this unit.


----------



## Empty Stringer

No more lowrance units for me. I spent $350 on a Eagle 500C, 4 months out of warranty the unit would turned itself on and kill the battery. I finally got ahold of the customer service and told them my problem. I was informed this was a keypad issue and that to ship the unit back to them and for $212 they would send a new one without a transducer. When I told the rep that was a lot of money, he stated to me "but your getting a new one". I stated back that I was actually paying $562 dollars plus the cost of a new battery for a poorly made unit. The new one arrived 3 months later in the fall. I hope it lasts. Meanwhile, I 've been looking to Hummingbird or Garmin for my next one.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I have owned several Lowrance units over the years with the latest being a HDS-5. I considered a Bird last time but regrettably talked myself out of it. After my last couple of units and the interaction with Lowrance I'm just gritting my teeth waiting for this thing to die at the begining of a vacation.
I recently e-mailed them a question and their reply was the address of the Lowrance forums....lol
I was going to go with the side imaging unit but after reading all the posts and my recent expierences I think I will wait and get somthing else when it dies.

I wish their administators would read this thread. Maybe they could change their thought processes before they ruin their company.


----------



## Buzzman

I just bought a Humminbird side imaging unit and installed it... Then I saw the Lowrance HD w/ side imaging and started second guessing myself. Boy, this thread has made me feel better!


----------



## WB185Ranger

Hummingbird all the way.


----------



## fishdealer04

I switched from a Humminbird 383c to a Lowrance HDS5 and LOVE it. I have had nothing but good things from it. I have owned 3 Humminbirds and they have all done well never had a problem with them. I have had my HDS5 for almost a year and again have not had an issue with it and love everything about it.

Both companies are going to have their pros and cons. The biggest con you will hear about Lowrance is that their customer service sucks...I have been lucky to not have anything wrong with my HDS so I have not had to deal with them yet.. (knock on wood). I just recently bought an HDS8 and their new structure scan. They are extremely back ordered right now so I have to wait a couple more weeks to get it in.


----------



## wallegator

i have a 2 lowrance units a lcx-28hd and a lcx113hd and like them both. i have not had to deal with customer service so i cant comment on that but like the units.


----------



## Thick Rick

I guess I have been lucky when I have dealt with Lowrance CS. I have never had a problem. I can tell you one thing regarding the new HD systems. The new Lowrance down imaging leaves everything else in the dust. Nothing else is even close.


----------



## Iowa Dave

Lots of information on Lowrance here http://www.thenextbite.com/forum/140 Great guy's and lots of Lowarance experience and knowledge


----------



## papaperch

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/georgia-off-topic-forum/101878-lowrance-hds-7-plain-junk.html

Even though I own Humminbirds I hate to take sides in debates. But customer service is soooo bad at Lowrance . If someone wants to take the chance that their unit will never need customer service. That is entirely their business. Its not a gamble I am willing to take.

All I know is no one should endure the frustration this poor guy went through.
He also happens to be a lure manufacturer and his own CS is top notch.

Read this story and imagine yourself going thru this. Like I stated your choice is your choice but lets make it a well informed choice.


----------



## Flashball

Have a Humminbird Combo sonor/GPS on the console. Adding a simple 500 series color fish finder only, in the bow. Called Humminbird to arrange exchange of the transducer in the box(transom mount) for a trolling motor transducer.

No sweat, they provided the info for the exchange, no additional charges and were very fisherman friendly.


----------



## Nauti cat

I have a Standard Horizion CP 1000 C since 2006 11" screen S/H gives a 3 yr war I had 2 warranty problems was very happy with service turn around was less than 2 wks. Sept had screen fail (2009) out of war. No problem sent unit in got it back in 2wks cost 48+ 8 ship 56 total. My point is when S/H comes out with hds I will buy it


----------



## wallydog

i am just about ready to drop a grand on a sonar/gps and the HDS-7 and the 858c are the units I am looking at.....the more I read on all the site's Lowrance is not looking like the choice I will be making.....I had my mind set on a Lowrance finally got the cash together to get a decent finder after using entry level units for the last decade...hope the HB unit works out since time's are tight and to drop the amount of cash they need to work period.
thanks for all the post's good or bad...helps me atleast commit to one or the other.


----------



## Shaggy

That the humminbird models are side scan technology that uses software to give a down scan image? And the Lowrance models give you a true down scan image? Do the Lowrance models also have side scan or is it all down scan?


----------



## Kableguy

I'm looking to pick up a Humminbird this spring as well. My question is, for Lake Erie fishing, is it worth the money to upgrade from the Unimap, and if so to what Navionics product? Thanks.


----------



## Iowa Dave

Everything you want to know about Lowrance products you will find here http://www.thenextbite.com/forum/140


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I must be in the minority here,when I bought my new Ranger,I had the HDS-10 and 2 of the 510c's installed.I haven't had any problems with either of the smaller units,but I've had a couple issues with the HDS-10.I returned the unit to Lowrance two different times,once because of a faulty seal,and once for a color issue.In both instances,I had very good experiences with their CS,I asked for Linda Colt.I received a new unit both times within 3 weeks at no cost to me,other than when I took it to the UPS store to ship them.When i originally bought the HDS-10,they were a brand new product and I don't think they had all of the bugs worked out,I heard the faulty seal issue was pretty common,but like I said,I received brand new ones to replace the faulty ones in a relatively short period of time.The only complaint I have with the Lowrance CS department is the length of time it takes to get a hold of someone on the phone,but that's not really a big deal to me.The last 4 months last year,the HDS-10 worked flawlessly,I love it.This spring,I will be going with the Structure-Scan upgrade with the down scan feature,can't wait for that.


----------



## reo

Harbor Hunter said:


> I must be in the minority here,when I bought my new Ranger,I had the HDS-10 and 2 of the 510c's installed.I haven't had any problems with either of the smaller units,but I've had a couple issues with the HDS-10.I returned the unit to Lowrance two different times,once because of a faulty seal,and once for a color issue.In both instances,I had very good experiences with their CS,I asked for Linda Colt.I received a new unit both times within 3 weeks at no cost to me,other than when I took it to the UPS store to ship them.When i originally bought the HDS-10,they were a brand new product and I don't think they had all of the bugs worked out,I heard the faulty seal issue was pretty common,but like I said,I received brand new ones to replace the faulty ones in a relatively short period of time.The only complaint I have with the Lowrance CS department is the length of time it takes to get a hold of someone on the phone,but that's not really a big deal to me.The last 4 months last year,the HDS-10 worked flawlessly,I love it.This spring,I will be going with the Structure-Scan upgrade with the down scan feature,can't wait for that.


You are a much more understanding person than I. $2K plus on a piece of equipment with 6 weeks of downtime would make me a VERY unhappy customer.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I still had the 2 520c's,but you're right,having to do battle right in the heart of TX season without my main unit was depressing.I was kind of understanding because being brand new technology,I kind of expected a few bugs.At least in both cases,I received brand new units,and the one I have now is solid.


----------



## Thick Rick

Shaggy said:


> That the humminbird models are side scan technology that uses software to give a down scan image? And the Lowrance models give you a true down scan image? Do the Lowrance models also have side scan or is it all down scan?


Both side scan and down scan. Our HDS-8 can have a 4-way split on the screen with the lake map, side scan, down scan, and sonar.


----------



## goolies

I found this article regarding a lawsuit on the internet. I wonder if this will have any affect on the Side Imaging sales war?

RACINE, Wisconsin, January 27, 2010 - Johnson Outdoors Inc. (JOUT: Nasdaq) today announced it has filed a patent infringement lawsuit against Navico, Inc. for infringement of U.S. Patent No. 7,652,952 by Navicos sale of the Lowrance LSS-1 StructureScan Imaging System. Johnson Outdoors patent protects the Humminbird® Side Imaging® sonar technology. The complaint was filed in the U.S. District Court in Alabama, the home of Humminbird® products for over 50 years.

Johnson Outdoors Side Imaging® sonar produces detailed and recognizable images of underwater objects and waterbeds enabling anglers to pinpoint habitat, structure and drop-offs which are prime holding areas for fish. The patent application process began in 2004 prior to the Companys introduction of Side Imaging® sonar in Humminbird® 900 series fishfinder models the following year.

Consumer demand prompted Johnson Outdoors to expand utilization of Side Imaging® sonar technology across a broad range of its Humminbird® portfolio and was a key driver behind the brands growth over the past four years. Following a comprehensive and methodical review process, on January 26, 2010, the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office granted the Companys patent for Side Imaging® sonar.

Our intellectual property policy is very simple: we will respect the property of others and fiercely protect that of our own. We were diligent throughout the Side Imaging® sonar technology patent application process to ensure we achieved both because real innovation brings real value which our customers and consumers expect and demand. By taking steps to protect our ideas and inventions, we help ensure our ability to continue to bring forward meaningful advances and innovative products that excite consumers and build our customers business, said Kelly Grindle, Group Vice President Marine Electronics & Watercraft.

The Companys complaint says Navico, Inc. expended substantial resources to inform the trade and relevant purchasers of fish finding products, that it too would use side scan technology to compete directly with Humminbird® Side Imaging® sonar products with knowledge that the U.S. Patent & Trademark Office had approved the Companys patent. The complaint further says Navico actively induced infringement of the patent by resellers. .


----------



## Thick Rick

This suit seems odd to me. Lowrance put out side imaging units before this year. But the Humminbird patent was granted January 26th of this year. And Humminbird filed the lawsuit the very next day on the 27th, lol.

I am no lawyer, so I have no idea. But it still just seems odd. Shrug.


----------



## walleye warrior

The suit is goofy. If you notice, on the Structure Scan boxes it says patent pending. Alot to do about nothing.

As far as Lowrance customer service, it is better. They apparently heard all of the issues that were taking place and have tried to fix them. Not perfect, but customer service rarely is.

Harbor Hunter mentioned that he asked for Linda Colt, she is no longer with Lowrance. This sucks, because she is possibly the greatest customer service representative that I have ever had the pleasure of speaking to. Very knowledgable with no stupid script.


----------



## garnerman357sr

never own a lowerence,so cant say any thing bad.my 798 humming bird is nice so far the tech help is good.


----------

